# Iron Crotch Kung Fu



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 25, 2001)

-Mod Note : OWWIE! 

Iron Crotch Kung Fu


Someone write this to me, and you can see what my response was. The scary part of the following is that what he wrote to me is true, and used to be practiced. 

I don't know if you've heard of this but here goes. 

Iron Crotch Kung Fu ( I swear I heard this on TV during a demonstration of Kung Fu) 


Find a large heavy rock 
Place rock on a near by wall 
Tie a leather thong (rope) securely around the rock 
Tie the other end of the rope around your scrotum 
Assume a horse riding stance and walk backwards pulling the rock off the wall and let swing 
The scary thing here is that this is a true thing---this sort of thing used to be one of the "tests" given by the Shaolin priests to gauge your chi. 

Yipe. 

Personally, I think what it REALLY was had to do with the fact that the older priests were tired of having to deal with the high testosterone levels of the younger initiates, so they devised this "test". After doing that a couple of times, testosterone is something your body simply won't produce anymore. Ta-da! Instant serene monk, without that pesky testosterone-based macho attitude. 

Ow. 

It's supposed to show your would-be attacker that you are impervious to pain. This is definately the case but I'm not sure how practical this would be in a fight. It also shows your attacker you are as thick as a plank. 

Strong, tough---and not much for brains.


----------



## D.Cobb (Jan 17, 2002)

STRONG LIKE BULL......
SMART LIKE TRACTOR!!


----------



## Kirk (Jan 20, 2002)

> STRONG LIKE BULL...... SMART LIKE TRACTOR!!!




ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm gonna use that one often, I know!  Taking full credit for 
myself, of course


----------



## D.Cobb (Jan 21, 2002)

Of course you are. I'd be dissappointed if you didn't.
LOL
--Dave:asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 7, 2002)

NO!!! 

Your momma told you, you would go blind if you played with it, what happen it if was ripped off.


----------



## Yari (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *NO!!!
> 
> Your momma told you, you would go blind if you played with it, what happen it if was ripped off. *



No she didn't, but I had to sleep with my hands over my head......

/Yari


----------

